# 3rd cycle...Test Prop/Tren Ace or Test E/Tren Ace



## roflsaur (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys, starting my third cycle, just looking for some advice on what to do for the this next cycle.
I previously ran two 6 week Prop/Dbol (on 3 weeks) cycles a while back and got some pretty soild gains out of it.  Now I'm ready to step it up a notch.  This is my first time running a long-ester Test, so I have a couple questions.


However, I'm not entirely sure how to run the Tren part of the cycle.  
If I run it with Test E, PCT starts 2 weeks after my last injection.  

My biggest question is, do I keep running Tren for another 10-11 days after my last Test E injection due to it's shorter half-life?

I plan on running 


Week 1 - 10 - 500mg/week of test 
Week 1 - 10 - 75mg/EOD of Tren Ace (maybe I should change this to run it shorter)
Dbol for the first 2-3 weeks? (maybe)

Along with an AI, probably .5mg EOD of Arimidex after Week 2 or 3.
and HCG toward the end of the cycle

Also, I have some prop leftover from my previous cycle (about 1200mg worth), would you recommend doing a blend of Test Prop and Test E to help kickstart the gains?  If so, how would I go about doing this?

PCT will either consist of 50/50/50/50 Clomid and 20/20/20/20 Nolva, or 40/40/20/20 Nolva

I really have no problem pinning EOD with Tren Ace.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont understand this take it up a notch mentality! If your making gains off a simple low dosage cycle then why complicate things?

There was no need to run dbol with prop as prop is a short easter.

 Why dont you just run a long easter like Test E for 8-10 weeks and kick start with dbol for the first 4 weeks max (optional).

Theres no need to inpatiently up the dosages and add compounds when your gaining off minimal amounts. Once your gains start slowing down then look at those options.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 12, 2009)

im thinking about running a similar cycle in november or october.with the economy, in the dumps.theres deals out there. but i heard some people say that tren is not that great.but i was thinking about running the test at 500mg a week, for 12 weeks and to start running the tren in the 2nd week of the cycle for 10 weeks. im not  sure the dosage, but i got plenty of time to figure that out. ive done a test cycle and a test and deca cycle. i didnt really get nothing out of those cycles.so i thought maybe i should try the test and tren.this guy i talk to says you can run the tren alone.but i have been seeing what you guys been posting for a long time.and i know you guys think this is a no no.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2009)

If you go with Test E and Tren Ace, I would drop the tren within a week of the last Test shot. I'd run the dbol and leave the prop out.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 12, 2009)

diablomex said:


> im thinking about running a similar cycle in november or october.with the economy, in the dumps.theres deals out there. but i heard some people say that tren is not that great.but i was thinking about running the test at 500mg a week, for 12 weeks and to start running the tren in the 2nd week of the cycle for 10 weeks. im not  sure the dosage, but i got plenty of time to figure that out.* ive done a test cycle and a test and deca cycle. i didnt really get nothing out of those cycles*.so i thought maybe i should try the test and tren.this guy i talk to says you can run the tren alone.but i have been seeing what you guys been posting for a long time.and i know you guys think this is a no no.



If your not gaining anything from Test/Deca cycles, theres somthing not right with your diet or training or both. Tren will not fix those issues.


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 13, 2009)

diablomex said:


> but i heard some people say that tren is not that great.



Are you kidding me, i've heard nothing but great things about tren, it's used commonly by body builders and a guy buy the name of barry bonds is said to use/used it. If you don't know who he is...lol, he used to play baseball and is a big part in why the media was always talking about gear and in why the government cracked down on its use in sports.  It is alot stronger than test both in terms beings anobolic and androgenic, it also does not convert into estrogen. I have also read that it helps cut body fat. Please explain what's not so great about it. Personally i have not used it but plan to in my next cycle this summer.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 13, 2009)

StuckInBako said:


> Are you kidding me, i've heard nothing but great things about tren, it's used commonly by body builders and a guy buy the name of barry bonds is said to use/used it. If you don't know who he is...lol, he used to play baseball and is a big part in why the media was always talking about gear and in why the government cracked down on its use in sports.  It is alot stronger than test both in terms beings anobolic and androgenic, it also does not convert into estrogen. I have also read that it helps cut body fat. *Please explain what's not so great about it.* Personally i have not used it but plan to in my next cycle this summer.



Insomnia
Hot sweats
Increased blood pressure
Rapid heartbeat
Kidney toxicity
Raised Prostaglandins


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 13, 2009)

Well i know there are sides. He seemed to be saying that its not that great as in terms of gains.

I  am expiriencing some sides of clen at this moment, i started it yesterday for the first time. I can't fucking sleep and i am dillusional, i keep dreaming while in a state of not being asleep. Kinda half asleep. And they dreams are odd. I am tired but just can't pass out, luckily i don't have work tomorrow. I keep craving food too, which is a good thing while on a cycle though.

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## diablomex (Apr 13, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> If your not gaining anything from Test/Deca cycles, theres somthing not right with your diet or training or both. Tren will not fix those issues.



i dont know why , but i doubt it was my training or my diet.but im always ready for some constructive critiques.i was wondering, if it was because i wasnt doing enough,gear . i do wiegh around 260lbs. i wonder if that comes into play. and im not a fat guy. but i have some in the belly area.but not alot.but i wasnt doing it, to get cut. i think i got a ways, before i go that route.at least i think, ive been training seriously for over 6 yrs now.so, i wasnt thinking about putting tren into play, to fix anything.im just looking for something that works for me.but if you got some advice, i can go on.im all ears.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 13, 2009)

nothings for sure, anyways.its just talk, for now. i got plenty of time to think about, it. and take all you guys info on things and do my own research.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 13, 2009)

diablomex said:


> i dont know why , but i doubt it was my training or my diet.but im always ready for some constructive critiques.*i was wondering, if it was because i wasnt doing enough,gear *. i do wiegh around 260lbs. i wonder if that comes into play. and im not a fat guy. but i have some in the belly area.but not alot.but i wasnt doing it, to get cut. i think i got a ways, before i go that route.at least i think, ive been training seriously for over 6 yrs now.so, i wasnt thinking about putting tren into play, to fix anything.im just looking for something that works for me.but if you got some advice, i can go on.im all ears.



No it was not!
what was the dosages???
Sounds like you need to drop some fat which I would strongly recommend you do before your next cycle!


----------



## TheRhino (May 11, 2009)

StuckInBako said:


> Well i know there are sides. He seemed to be saying that its not that great as in terms of gains.
> 
> I  am expiriencing some sides of clen at this moment, i started it yesterday for the first time. I can't fucking sleep and i am dillusional, i keep dreaming while in a state of not being asleep. Kinda half asleep. And they dreams are odd. I am tired but just can't pass out, luckily i don't have work tomorrow. I keep craving food too, which is a good thing while on a cycle though.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack



Depends on when you take it or how tollerent you are to those kinds of things! is it your first time with clen? the first time i took it a year ago i couldn sleep but what do you expect its doing its job, im on my third time around with clen now and forgot to start slow and had the worst cramps and really bad bad headaches so had to back off and now im drinking 2 gallons of water ED. i usually take .50 in the morning then another at 4pm, and i go to sleep  around 9 or 10 but it takes alot to really get me going and affect my sleep.


----------

